# Film Verwaltungs Software/Webseite gesucht



## Worrel (13. Juli 2020)

Hallo.

Inzwischen hab ich Filme in diversen Quellen gesammelt:

iTunes, 
amazon video
videoload, 
google video
und ganz altmodisch als
DVD / BR
und auch als 
Fernsehmitschnitte

Da meine Sammlung inzwischen etliche 100 Filme beinhaltet, wird es langsam unübersichtlich: Was hab ich noch mal wo? Hab ich den Film, den's gerade im Sonderangebot bei X gibt, nicht irgendwo schon ...?

Daher suche ich eine Software, bei der ich gerade das auf den ersten Blick sehen kann:
*Wo ich einen Film habe *bzw *ob ich den Film überhaupt schon habe*

Idealerweise hätte ich gerne eine Liste à la



iTunes

amazon

videoload
X

google

DVD

BR


in der Detailanzeige eines Films.


Kennt wer eine solche Webseite/Programm? (@Android)


----------



## Batze (13. Juli 2020)

Video Datenbank Programme gibt es aber wie fast Sand am Meer. Ich denke die hast du aber alle schon durch und findest auch die alle viel zu Aufgebläht.

Ich könnte dir auch mein eigens Programmiertes übergeben, allerdings ist das genau auf mich zugeschnitten, habe ich mal vor langer Zeit selbst angefangen weil mir alles andere eben nicht gefallen hat.
Aber so in etwa dürfte es deinen Wünschen entsprechen, nicht zu aufgebläht, sondern eben das wichtige.
Dazu müsstest du aber die interne MS SQL Datenbank eingerichtet haben, da ich da schon vor etlicher Zeit von Access darauf umgestiegen bin. Hat eben nicht jeder.
Ansonsten könnte ich dir auch sowas in MS Access mal machen, auf dich zugeschnitten. Mache ich gerne. Sag mir welche Wünsche du hast.
Kann ein wenig dauern, aber reine Online Features mach ich da allerdings nicht mit rein. Da muss ich nämlich Zugriff auf die jeweiligen Server haben, und das ist immer eine Krux. Aber sonst!
Sag mal an. 
Und, du musst MS Access selbst installiert haben damit es dann läuft, also ein aktuelles MS Office, wenn ich es rein über Access machen sollte. Rein über MS C# wenn ich das darüber mache dauert es etwas länger, brauchst dann aber kein MS Office, aber weil mehr reine Programmierarbeit dauert es eben länger. Rein Access ist eben viel schneller und einfacher von der Entwicklung her.

PS: Deine Liste da oben, ja genau das war es warum ich es selbst gemacht habe, ganz einfach, aber eben mit Überblick und Suchliste über Dropdawn Liste, auf welcher Festplatte :C,,:F/CD/DVD und so weiter. Kein Problem. 
Einfach, Kurz und guter Überblick, nicht zu Aufgebläht. Ich denke genau das suchst du. Oder?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2020)

Das Einfachste wäre einfach ne excel-Tabelle mit folgender Spaltenaufteilung: "Filmtitel - amazon - apple - dvd - bluray" usw., und am Ende noch eine Spalte "hab ich", die du mit ner Abfrage verwirklichen kannst, ob eines des zu den Anbitetern/Formaten gehörenden Felder mit einem X versehen ist.

Inhaltsangaben usw. sind ja wurscht für die Frage "hab ich den Film?". ggf. kannst du auch statt des X einfach die Laufzeit eintragen, dann weißt du sogar, welche Fassung du hast.


----------



## Worrel (13. Juli 2020)

Ich hatte auch schon mal gedacht, mir das selber zu programmieren - aber wenn's da was von Ratiopharm Fertiges geben würde, könnte ich mir halt die Arbeit sparen. 

Und Features wie _"vom Barcode der Packungsrückseite einscannen"_ wären halt schon top.


----------



## Batze (13. Juli 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das Einfachste wäre einfach ne excel-Tabelle mit folgender Spaltenaufteilung: "Filmtitel - amazon - apple - dvd - bluray" usw., und am Ende noch eine Spalte "hab ich", die du mit ner Abfrage verwirklichen kannst, ob eines des zu den Anbitetern/Formaten gehörenden Felder mit einem X versehen ist.
> 
> Inhaltsangaben usw. sind ja wurscht für die Frage "hab ich den Film?". ggf. kannst du auch statt des X einfach die Laufzeit eintragen, dann weißt du sogar, welche Fassung du hast.



Stimmt.
Aber es ist immer Grausam wenn ich so etwas sehe/höre das Excell, oder auch jedes andere Tabellenkalkulations Programm so als Datenbank missbraucht wird. Da stößt man nämlich ganz schnell an seine Grenzen.
Ja es geht, aber es ist nicht dafür gedacht und ich denke @Worrel hat da auch schon daran gedacht und ist zu keinen guten Ergebnis gekommen.

Beispiel:
Such mal in Excell per Suchmaske nach einen Schauspieler und lass dir von diesem alle Filme aufzeigen. Fail. Das kann man Programmieren, aber ist nicht die Stärke von Excell.
Such mal nach Jahrgang per Maske. Genau das gleiche.
Und so weiter.
Also deine Idee ist nicht schlecht, aber man sollte doch bitte Programme nutzen die für eine spezielle Aufgabe da sind, und Excell ist eben kein Datenbank Programm.


----------



## Batze (13. Juli 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch schon mal gedacht, mir das selber zu programmieren - aber wenn's da was von Ratiopharm Fertiges geben würde, könnte ich mir halt die Arbeit sparen.
> 
> Und Features wie _"vom Barcode der Packungsrückseite einscannen"_ wären halt schon top.



Hehe, also das mit Scanner könnte ich dir nicht machen, da ich selbst so einen Scanner nicht habe und das nicht nachvollziehen kann.
Du müsstest also all deine Filme von Hand selbst eingeben.
Ansonsten steht mein Angebot.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Aber es ist immer Grausam wenn ich so etwas sehe/höre das Excell, oder auch jedes andere Tabellenkalkulations Programm so als Datenbank missbraucht wird. Da stößt man nämlich ganz schnell an seine Grenzen.
> Ja es geht, aber es ist nicht dafür gedacht und ich denke @Worrel hat da auch schon daran gedacht und ist zu keinen guten Ergebnis gekommen.
> 
> ...


Das hängt davon ab, was er will. Wenn es nur um "hab ich den FIlm, und wenn ja: welches Format?", dann spricht rein gar nichts gegen Excel. Und von mehr als dieser Frage hat er ja bisher nichts gesagt.  

Je mehr Infos man will, desto weniger ist Excel natürlich geeignet, das ist völlig klar. Aber ich hab für GENAU diesen Zweck selbst eine Exceltabelle, allerdings nur für Serien. Da sehe ich dann, welche Staffel ich habe, welches Format und ob ich sie schon gesehen hab. 

Das muss Worrel dann natürlich selbst wissen, ob es mehr oder weniger sein soll und Excel dann reicht oder eben nicht, bzw. er sollte es uns mitteilen.


----------



## Batze (13. Juli 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das hängt davon ab, was er will. Wenn es nur um "hab ich den FIlm, und wenn ja: welches Format?", dann spricht rein gar nichts gegen Excel. Und von mehr als dieser Frage hat er ja bisher nichts gesagt.
> 
> Je mehr Infos man will, desto weniger ist Excel natürlich geeignet, das ist völlig klar. Aber ich hab für GENAU diesen Zweck selbst eine Exceltabelle, allerdings nur für Serien. Da sehe ich dann, welche Staffel ich habe, welches Format und ob ich sie schon gesehen hab.
> 
> Das muss Worrel dann natürlich selbst wissen, ob es mehr oder weniger sein soll und Excel dann reicht oder eben nicht, bzw. er sollte es uns mitteilen.



Wie gesagt, du hast nicht ganz Unrecht.
Excell kann man in gewissen Maßen als Datenbank, sagen wir mal Missbrauchen. Aber man stößt zwangsläufig an die Grenzen, und das sogar recht schnell.
Wenn es dir reicht, gut.
Andere wollen eventuell ein wenig mehr, und wenn es nur ein wenig mehr ist, da muss Excell dann kapitulieren, oder man kann Excell über VBA selbst Programmieren, aber das ist auch nicht so einfach wie man es sich vorstellt. Und auch irgendwann ist auch da Schluss mit lustig wenn es um reines Datenbank Managment geht. Ist nun einmal so.
Aber wenn es für dich reicht, eventuell auch für @Worrel, dann Okey und Fein.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juli 2020)

Ich hab den DVD-Profiler Pro. Der umfaßt aber nur DVD und Bluray.


----------



## Batze (14. Juli 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich hab den DVD-Profiler Pro. Der umfaßt aber nur DVD und Bluray.



Ich denke @Worrel möchte aber auch gerne wissen wo seine Filme auf diversen Festplatten/Partitionen verstreut sind,oder?
Gerade weil er auch TV Mitschnitte betont, oder auch mal einiges von YT oder anderen Quellen sich runterlädt. Oder irre ich da?


----------



## MichaelG (14. Juli 2020)

Genau deshalb sage ich ja nur. Das Programm ist suboptimal wenn man noch rein digitale Fassungen mit auflisten will.


----------



## Worrel (14. Juli 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich denke @Worrel möchte aber auch gerne wissen wo seine Filme auf diversen Festplatten/Partitionen verstreut sind,oder?
> Gerade weil er auch TV Mitschnitte betont, oder auch mal einiges von YT oder anderen Quellen sich runterlädt. Oder irre ich da?



Öhm, nö.

Größtenteils geht's da um Aufnahmen von SchleFaZ _(daher wäre eine extra Sparte für die "SchleFaZ Version" ganz nett)_, aber eigentlich geht es mir darum, einen Überblick darüber zu haben, WAS mir WO zur Verfügung steht, womit ich aber den Account (iTunes, amazon..) meine, nicht in welchem Regal oder Ordner ich mein DVD Rips und sonstige Aufnahmen habe. Die habe ich schon sinnvoll sortiert, daß ich sie wiederfinde, sobald ich weiß, DAß ich sie als Aufnahme habe 

3 Wunschansichten habe ich:

a) Filmdetails Ansicht - wo neben Filmplakat, Jahr, Ton, Untertitel, Schauspieler, ... auch steht, wo ich den Film habe (zB ein iTunes icon)

b) gesamte Filmliste (tabellarisch) mit oben dargestellten Quellen Feldern

c) eigene / nach Tags gefilterte Liste, wo ich zB alle Lars von Trier / Johnny Depp / MCU Filme untereinander stehen habe - in meiner selbst definierten Reihenfolge mit entsprechenden Account Icons


----------



## Worrel (14. Juli 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Genau deshalb sage ich ja nur. Das Programm ist suboptimal wenn man noch rein digitale Fassungen mit auflisten will.


Es geht ja eigentlich hauptsächlich um digital in verschiedenen Accounts verteilte Filme - quasi sowas wie GOG Galaxy oder Playnite für Filme.


----------



## Worrel (13. Mai 2021)

Ich hab jetzt Eric's Movie Database ge- und für gut be-funden. 

Da hat man dann eine schöne Cover Übersicht (mit "Search" nach allem möglichen filterbar) und unter "Source" kann man bei "Streaming" übliche und selbst definierte Quellen eingeben. 🙂


----------



## Vordack (13. Mai 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das hängt davon ab, was er will. Wenn es nur um "hab ich den FIlm, und wenn ja: welches Format?", dann spricht rein gar nichts gegen Excel. Und von mehr als dieser Frage hat er ja bisher nichts gesagt.
> 
> Je mehr Infos man will, desto weniger ist Excel natürlich geeignet, das ist völlig klar. Aber ich hab für GENAU diesen Zweck selbst eine Exceltabelle, allerdings nur für Serien. Da sehe ich dann, welche Staffel ich habe, welches Format und ob ich sie schon gesehen hab.



In Excel in ner Sonderspalte den Hyperlink zu imdb einfügen. Problem solved.


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Mai 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt Eric's Movie Database ge- und für gut be-funden.
> 
> Da hat man dann eine schöne Cover Übersicht (mit "Search" nach allem möglichen filterbar) und unter "Source" kann man bei "Streaming" übliche und selbst definierte Quellen eingeben. 🙂


sieht cool aus optisch, gibts sowas auch für Spiele auf verschiedenen Systemen?


----------



## Worrel (13. Mai 2021)

Keine Ahnung, ich hab Spiele nur auf einem System, und dafür habe ich https://www.playnite.link/ . damit kann man auch XBox & PS Account verbinden, aber kA, was das dann genau macht.


----------



## Batze (14. Mai 2021)

Diese Software hatte ich selbst vor Jahren mal probiert.
Einige Funktionen fand ich wirklich gut, aber allgemein für mich vollkommen Überfrachtet.


----------



## Worrel (15. Mai 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Diese Software hatte ich selbst vor Jahren mal probiert.
> Einige Funktionen fand ich wirklich gut, aber allgemein für mich vollkommen Überfrachtet.


Hä? Was ist daran überfrachtet?
Das ist doch eine bloße Liste, bei der eine(!) ganze Seite pro Spiel aufgeht, auf der man "Play" drückt.
Sehr viel simpler geht es doch gar nicht.


----------



## Batze (15. Mai 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hä? Was ist daran überfrachtet?
> Das ist doch eine bloße Liste, bei der eine(!) ganze Seite pro Spiel aufgeht, auf der man "Play" drückt.
> Sehr viel simpler geht es doch gar nicht.


Ähm ich meinte deine Videoverwaltungssoftware die du gefunden hast.   
Sorry, mein Post war da nicht ganz richtig Eingereiht.


----------



## Worrel (15. Mai 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Ähm ich meinte deine Videoverwaltungssoftware die du gefunden hast.
> Sorry, mein Post war da nicht ganz richtig Eingereiht.


Ah.
Gut, das mag so scheinen. Pluspunkt ist allerdings, daß ein neuer Titel ruckzuck aufgenommen ist.

1. Klick auf ADD
2. Teil des Namens eingeben
3. Ergebnis anklicken
4, save

(optional: 5: "zusätzliche Infos" 8. Source: Streaming 7. iTunes)

Bei einem anderen Programm, das ruckzuck von der Platte geflogen ist, mußte man erst mal die Film Version aus 20+ verschiedenen weltweiten Versionen auswählen - und das waren dann immer spezifische Datenträger/Ausgaben aber kein iTunes Stream. Woher soll ich wissen, welche Version davon jetzt gerade bei iTunes passend wäre?
Und dann mußte man noch ~10 Daten per Hand eintragen ...
... Goodbye.

Aber ehrlich gesagt:
Ich finde das gar nicht überfrachtet.

Mit der Suche kann man entsprechend nach Regisseur, Schauspieler, Genre oder selbst definierter Gruppe ("MCU") suchen und sieht dann alle relevanten Infos.
zB:
Aha, _Far from Home_ hab ich entgegen der anderen Streaming -MCU Filme bei Amazon statt bei iTunes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batze (15. Mai 2021)

Ja, also einiges finde ich da richtig gut.
Also das Aufnehmen eines Titels, oder Suche, gefunden und dann per imdb die abfrage und alles steht in der Datenbank, je nach Datenbankfeld.
Also das finde ich selbst sehr gut programmiert.
Um ehrlich zu sein, genau das fehlt mir noch in meiner eigenen, ich habe noch nicht rausgefunden wie ich das hinbekomme.   
Da muss ich noch mal intensiver die imdb durchsuchten um das im Code reinzuschreiben.
Ich bleibe aber dabei, bin da minimalist und habe es mir selbst zugeschrieben.
Aber schön das du was gefunden hast was du gut findest.


----------

